# Barbie and a Pink Poodle FOTD



## makeupgal (Jan 24, 2007)

http://specktra.net/gallery/files/2/...arbiemkup1.jpg
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/2/1/9/6/9/eye.jpg
Yeah, I know, this Barbie is looking kinda old!  Please give me honest feedback on what I can improve.  It will be appreciated.

I used:

FACE:
Full Coverage Foundation
Clinique All About Eyes Concealer
Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Pink Glow Blush

Eyes:
Brow - Lingering
Nude CCB
Brow Bone - Pink Opal pigment
Lid - Urban Decay "Acid Rain"
Crease - Swish and Burnt Burgundy pigment
Liner - Boot Black liquid liner
Lashes - Ardell "Demi Wispies" lashes

Lips:
Liner - Quartz and Magenta
Lipstick - Pink Poodle
Gloss - Rose Quartz Lipglass


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that it is really pretty


----------



## n_c (Jan 24, 2007)

I think you did a great job...perfect blending!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 24, 2007)

wow you are beautiful


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks girls!!!  I got a little discouraged yesterday because I posted a boring FOTD and didn't get many responses.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 24, 2007)

I know what u mean about lack of responses. Makes u think u did a bad job. I however think this look is very pretty and very barbie


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think you could have a boring post.  Sometimes we look but are too lazy to respond.


----------



## Shavwi (Jan 25, 2007)

aweome job!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you don't need to change anything it looks great!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 25, 2007)

You are gorgeous and I love this look!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty 
you did a awesome job


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!! i love the shape of your lips


----------



## Windunder (Jan 25, 2007)

Very pretty combo! Btw, how does Full Coverage foundation work for you? It doesn't look anything but bad on me and has no lasting power.


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2007)

I love how you did the eyes! Personally I would have toned down the lips a little bit but overall very nice.


----------



## preencesita (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty! i love the colors you used!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

Love the color combo...very pretty!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great blending!  I love the color in your crease!


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Windunder* 

 
_Very pretty combo! Btw, how does Full Coverage foundation work for you? It doesn't look anything but bad on me and has no lasting power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It really doesn't have lasting power.  I am pretty oily too, so that becomes a problem after about 30 minutes.  I only used it because I knew I wouldn't be wearing it too long.  It's good for photo shoots, but you have to keep touching it up.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 25, 2007)

u look amazing...i swear ur MU's fit to be on the MAC postcard with the other models...it's freaking awesome


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha! This is the best one I've seen yet. You're dead on with the color selection. I love it!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 25, 2007)

I Love the intensity of this - you really concentrated those colors and created a contrast - which i believe is the secret to this color placement style (dark crease, bright lids).


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jan 26, 2007)

Please don't take this reponse negatively.

You look like a barbrie who has had cosmetic surgery to keep the younger look. Like your face looks too perfect.. She knows shes hot and everyone else does too. But, she still just cant let go of her younger days..so she uses her wild make up to still re-live those days.

I love it.


----------



## JoyC (Jan 26, 2007)

trust me~ this is THE hottest "old" barbie!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 27, 2007)

wow you got it spot on! total talent.

I really enjoyed seeing the other barbies, but you like.. glued the picture to your face cuz it's SO exactly like it! great job. 

Kudos!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Fabulous job, great blending. Hopefully I will be that good soon. I love Pink Poodle too


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, this is beautiful!  That barbie looks marvelous - not old!  I'm in love with your lipcolor!  Bright, awesome, & hot!


----------



## Taj (Apr 6, 2007)

You are so barbie with an ethnic touch !


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## msmack (Apr 6, 2007)

VERY Barbie~ I think you did a great job!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 6, 2007)

You did a great job! I love how dramatic it is. Very cute. And very Barbie-ish.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 8, 2007)

The barbie look never gets old, love it!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## bhaerynden (May 27, 2007)

Nice ! I love the lashes !!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 27, 2007)

i love this. i just love dark pinks!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 27, 2007)

good job! love the eyes and lashes


----------

